# Bad Pictures ... MUST SEE!



## K9Kirk (Aug 27, 2021)

I wasn't ready for them to take off quickly so not very good shots (1 out of 5 stars) but I don't think I've ever captured any action shots of sandhill cranes. Maybe someone viewing these hasn't either so that's why I'm posting them. Very little post process.

1





2



3



4



5



6


----------



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2021)

I'd say they are some of your better renditions there my ole pally, pal, palster😉


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 27, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'd say they are some of your better renditions there my ole pally, pal, palster😉


Thanks, you're too kind, ol' chafey chappie.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 27, 2021)

Not bad for shots you weren’t ready to take.  I especially like #2 because the bird looks graceful and elegant.  I like 4 & 5 for the action and wing spread.  In #6 the poor guy looks like he’s failing a sobriety test.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 27, 2021)

Some very good captures....


----------



## PJM (Aug 28, 2021)

I think I'll start using that "I wasn't ready." excuse too

They're still fun to look at.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 28, 2021)

Given the circumstances, it's a good set. I like #1 best. I agree with Pete, that's my story, and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Given the circumstances, it's a good set. I like #1 best. I agree with Pete, that's my story, and I'm sticking to it...


Don't encourage him😉


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 28, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Not bad for shots you weren’t ready to take.  I especially like #2 because the bird looks graceful and elegant.  I like 4 & 5 for the action and wing spread.  In #6 the poor guy looks like he’s failing a sobriety test.


Thanks, Rob, I appreciate it. Failing a sobriety test, lol!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 28, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Some very good captures....





PJM said:


> I think I'll start using that "I wasn't ready." excuse too
> 
> They're still fun to look at.





jeffashman said:


> Given the circumstances, it's a good set. I like #1 best. I agree with Pete, that's my story, and I'm sticking to it...


Thanks, guys! Oh, I forgot, a cat clawed me and distracted me, too!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 29, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Thanks, guys! Oh, I forgot, a cat clawed me and distracted me, too!


May I recommend a .22😂😉


----------

